# Supplied cables with the Vip211?



## Ia_Hi_Fi_Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

Does the Vip211 come supplied with an HDMI to HDMI cable and an optical digital audio cable?

I'm getting it installed on Saturday.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine came with no HDMI or optical digital, just the RCA red, white, and yellow analogue cable.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think they should include cables with any consumer electronic component. Let the consumer purchase them seperately acording to their specific needs.


----------



## Satellite Kellie (Feb 9, 2006)

They come with Y/Pr/Pb and RCA's


----------

